# Movie Maker timeline



## Yuncle (Dec 26, 2008)

In windows movie maker with vista,I have edited movie from camcorder on to timeline.How do I save timeline or burn timeline onto DVD


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Double post. See here for replies: *http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...ista-support/327902-timeline-movie-maker.html*


----------

